# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African Dwarf Frog on it's Back?

## Frogg

I recently bought my first African Dwarf Frog. The first day, it was fine and swimming around. However, the second and third day, it was at the bottom of the tank and it kept flipping onto it's back. It's alive, but it's refusing to eat and it rarely tries to flip back over. I used my fish net to tap it, and it squirms away; sometimes flipping back over and sometimes remaining on it's back.

I've read more about them, and a few websites say that this is normal behavior and some websites say that it could be sick. I'm not sure what to believe.

I don't have anything to test the water with, so I can't supply that information. It's eyes are not cloudy and there is no discoloration of the skin. It lives in the tank with a goldfish, which doesn't seem to bother it or eat it's food. Does anyone know what's wrong with my frog?

----------


## Gemma

How long have you had the tank set up for? Could you ask your local fish shop to test your water, just to be on the safe side and rule out water quality issues?

----------


## Frogg

I only had it for 2 days. 

By this FAQ I found, laying on it's back is considered normal. I'll watch him, but I no longer think it's a major problem. The only problem I have now is that it's refusing to eat. Could it just be stress? I'm currently feeding it frog pellets which it doesn't seem interested in. Would bloodworms be better?

----------


## Felis

Hi,

I can assure you that that´s not normal behaviour for a frog! 
Did you read anything about basic aquarium maintainance before getting animals? If not, you should google "nitrogen cycle"/ "cycling". Animals produce nitrogen components that are converted to ammonium/ nitrite (both highly toxic to aquatic animals! Please have your water checked on a daily basis until the tank is cycled. There are no "safe" values of ammonium/ nitrite above zero!) and later on to nitrate, which is much less toxic, but shouldn´t exceed 25 ppm.
How large is the system? Is it filtered, heated? How does the decor look like? ADFs are tropical animals which do need tropical temperatures, whereas goldfish usually like room temperature. Goldfish also are heavy pollutors, so they need an adequately sized tank and heavy filtration to thrive. Those species don´t mix well, so it would be better to rehome either the fish or the frog. Sorry I have to say that  :Frown:

----------


## Frogg

Are you sure? This describes exactly how my frog is acting: Flippersandfins.net ADF FAQ

I'll still get my water checked just in case.

The temperature is okay and the decor has a lot of hiding places with plants.

----------


## Felis

Hi,

yes, I am. I´m keeping this guys for a long time now and I´ve only seen them flip over when sick, weak or severly stressed.

Would you please write the exact temperature? Since both species have different requirements, it´s impossible to say that the temp is okay  :Wink: 

What is the size of the tank? How does the filtration look like?

Especially in an uncycled system, it is very important to know the exact values (numbers, not "fine"), so it would be great to check the water  :Smile:

----------


## Frogg

Well, I came back from dinner and both my frog and fish were dead... It's quit disappointing. I didn't have them long enough to think of a proper name for them. Well, thanks for your help guys, but I think I'll just stick with a fish. I'm not fully experienced with a frog.  :Frown:

----------


## Frogg

If I were to consider a frog again, what is a good place to buy one? I got mine from PetSmart, and I read a few articles saying that their animals are not always in best health...

----------


## Caspian

I'm sorry for your loss  :Frown:  I can't imagine losing one of my frogs.

I don't suggest buying animals from PetSmart. From what I've heard, breeders are the best way to go.

I'm thinking that your frog and goldfish died from ammonia/nitrate poisoning. If you are planning to get another frog, I would clean out the tank thoroughly, place everything back in, including the filter. Fill the tank up with conditioned water (de-chlorinated/chloramined) and cycle the tank. Here is a page on the cycling of tanks:

How to Cycle a Fish Tank - Oscarfishlover.com

As for the maintenance of the tank once it is cycled, I'd do 25% water changes 2-3 times weekly. I'm no expert on these types of frogs, but I know that even small amounts of nitrate and ammonia can and will kill them.

----------


## Frogg

I don't know any frog breeders in my area. Is there any pet stores that are good? I know that a Petco is nearby.

----------


## Jen

OK first all lets focus on making sure the set up is correct before replacing the frog.

Fish and frog combos, especially for newbies is generally a big no-no.   Fish and frogs have different requirements and finding a way of perfectly melding their environment is a challenge even to an experienced hobbyist. 

Please describe the size, set up, filtration, age etc.  What is your water cleaning schedule?  Are you familiar with what it means to have a cycled filter, the nitrogen cycle, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, bacteria colonies etc?   If I just confused the bejeesus out of you, please let us know. Cycling the tank and filter is the most important step before buying more little froggies.

----------

